# Australian Blue leg?????



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi guys, was in my local rep shop today and they had a "Australian Blue Leg" sling there. Ive personally never heard of them and did a google and couldn't find anything either. Unfortunately i couldn't get a pic or anything so i was just wondering if anyone had come across them before or keeps them. Any info would be great. Cheers


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone??:whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Couldn't get the latin? What shop was it? (PM if you must lol.) Ask them for the latin name.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope couldn't get the latin, did ask but they didn't know either.:bash:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Some of the Phlogius genus look like they may have a bit of blue 

Australian Invertebrate Forum


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I would imagine it would be some form of Selenocosmia or Selenotypus species not entirely sure which one though.

Here are the Australian tarantula species;

Selenocosmia crassipes
Selenocosmia stirlingi
" " " strenua
" " " subvulpina

Selenotypus plumipes


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> Nope couldn't get the latin, did ask but they didn't know either.:bash:


If you can't get a _scientific_ name then really don't buy it. If it's from Australia, the last thing you want is it unidentified.

However, every tarantula from Australia falls into the subfamily of Selenocosmiinae, and none of the Australian natives could be considered "Blue" by any stretch of the imagination:

Steve Nunn's Australian Tarantulas - Australian Tarantula Information Site


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

How reputable is the shop?

It could be something really common and their just trying to make it sound more 'exotic'


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Gonna pop down tomorrow and see if i can find out some more. Will keep you all updated. Thanks again folks :no1::2thumb:


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

Any Australian species it would orginally been imported by us. If it's the real deal its a *Phlogiellus sp. "pq118" *and I would imagine it is likely to be as it such an obscure specieswhich would have came from our last import of spiderlings in January. Pretty rare as we only imported 15 spiderlings which where sold only in groups of 5 and if remember correctly some where sold to a shop.

Futher info:



> *Temp:* 25 to 27°C
> *Humidity:* 60 to 70%
> *Lifestyle:* Burrowing
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

TheSpiderShop said:


> Any Australian species it would orginally been imported by us. If it's the real deal its a *Phlogiellus sp. "pq118" *and I would imagine it is likely to be as it such an obscure specieswhich would have came from our last import of spiderlings in January. Pretty rare as we only imported 15 spiderlings which where sold only in groups of 5 and if remember correctly some where sold to a shop.
> 
> Futher info:
> 
> ...


Theres a man that knows his stuff :2thumb:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

TheSpiderShop said:


> _Phlogiellus sp._ "pq118" was first mentioned by Dr Raven in 2004 on bites by theraphosids on canines and humans. Many young of this species are found living arboreally and it is unknown until what age many choose to live like this. The majority known of are terrestrial and they are found in lowland tropical rainforest. Opportunistic burrowers who will like to live like typical asian burrowers, except they don't mind slightly higher humidity.


If anyone wishes to read this paper, I've uploaded it below:

Bites by spiders of the family Theraphosidae in humans and canines, G.K.Isbester et al, (2002)

As far as I'm aware this is the paper you're referring to, as it's the only one I've found with Raven called as above. It was originally received in 2002, but may not have reached the UK until 2004? *shrug* Dunno, and it's not important.


----------



## Darren1702 (20 d ago)

invertasnakes said:


> Hi guys, was in my local rep shop today and they had a "Australian Blue Leg" sling there. Ive personally never heard of them and did a google and couldn't find anything either. Unfortunately i couldn't get a pic or anything so i was just wondering if anyone had come across them before or keeps them. Any info would be great. Cheers [/Hi I have found that the BugFrenzy website sells them but r out of atm when they do get so.e in I will be buying 1QUOTE]


----------

